
The Cost of Reading in Prison: In West Virginia It’s 5 Cents a Minute - dlkf
http://bookpatrol.net/the-cost-of-reading-in-prision-in-west-virginia-its-5-cents-a-minute/
======
rendall
Even if one has zero empathy for prisoners, I hope it's clear how treating
people like this will not lead to rehabilitation or a stable society. The most
stable societies in the world treat their prisoners humanely and leave
sentencing and treatment up to experts, not the opinions of politicians.

